# My weekly lessons :)



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I got a screen shot from one of the videos where you can see the white spots  :


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

sounds like you had fun


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I did  
I was really happy mostly because I've had to wait such a long time for my lessons and it started out so well.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Short video of cantering Sal's Surprise (I look horrible and my shirt kept rising and no CC please.):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loveequestrianlove/3833836778/


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll update this later....


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You & Sal look amazing!  She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks IheartPhoebe! 

Sorry this is late... :/

I had my riding lesson again on Monday and it was great.
I got there 30 mins early (like usual) so that I could get the horse ready for the lesson. I found out that I got a pony called Sultan, who I have never rode before. I've seen him being rode only a few times and wasn't sure what he was going to be like. He was already being used in the dressage lesson before my jumping lesson, so I went to watch.
I really didn't like how the rider before was riding him. She kept kicking him and "over riding" him. It's hard to explain.
I heard her friends ask her why she was doing it and she said that he wasn't listening to her and that he was lazy, but he was going at a nice pace.
Then my lesson started.
He felt weird after riding a horse last week because he is so finely built and small and his saddle is too small for me. xD
We first started out with some trotting and also trotting over poles.
My instructor told me that he doesn't like going on the bit and that I should really ride him with my seat and legs.
He was really comfy and very speedy, which was awesome. I have no idea how the rider before me thought that he was lazy. I even had to hold him back a little. His canter is really nice and even and all he needed was small cues.
Then we started jumping this:










First we only jumped the 2nd jump of the bounce and then my Instructor added the rest.
Sultans jump is very weird and I had to get used to it. The first time I jumped all the jumps, I messed up by jumping ahead. 
The second time was a little better.
And thats it really. haha.. 

Video:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Sultan is adorable!  Glade you had a good time!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

woops...I forgot to update this xD...sorry.

I'm not in the mood to describe my last 2 lessons, so this will be short.

Last week Monday I rode Sultan again. We just jumped a small coarse which went well. I'm just not a fan of his jump. He's only 7 years old and is still learning, but his jump is uncomfortable!!! I just cannot stay with him xD.
Here's the course: first a small upright fence, then a crossrail (drawn as a upright) then in 1 or 2 strides (horses in 1 stride and ponies in 2 strides) to an oxer, then a small circle, and then a upright with a filler.










This week I got Sultan again. I guess I'm stuck with him. :/
The beginning of the lesson was quit crazy. It was our first time riding in the big arena this year and Sultan and Maestro (who I used to ride) were quit jumpy and excited. Both of them bolted 3 times (at the same time) and the girl who was riding Maestro fell right into a puddle. Poor her. 
All we jumped was a small xrail. 
My form over the jump was HORRIBLE! I just cannot jump Sultan xD. I either jump ahead, or just have horrible form. 
I had 4 refusals (3 were dirty stops, because he had NO reason why not to jump and one was because someone went behind the jump.)
He also HATES puddles! 
Last week while we were cantering, he swerved so that he didn't have to go into the TINY puddle, and I really lost my balance and almost fell. Thank god I didn't.

pics (from video)


















(and no, my instructor is not wearing a fanny-pack xD It's a microphone/speaker thingy so that we can hear her better.)

I'm kinda scared to post the video of this weeks lesson. My form is disgusting xD haha.

Here it is ( NO CRIT!): :O






The quality is crap thanks to the computer I'm using.  
I really hope I can get a new one soon.

EDIT: 
I've been getting some good news from my dad, and I might be getting my own horse in the near future!!!! So I'm really keeping my fingers super crossed!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yesterday I had a horrible lesson. Our instructor wasn't there, so we had a substitute(sp?) and she was a b**ch!!!
She was really aggressive and confusing...And ahhhh! I just wanted to shout at her! 
I rode Sultan again.
No pics or vids.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Your position wasnt that bad! Just think of riding this horse as a great new experience, and youll be all the better ridier for it! My instructor is keeping wich horse I ride a mystery! She keeps switching me bettween 2 horses, that are COMPLETE opposites (one rushes, the other is lazy!) so that I will learn to adjust to a new horse quickly, and so I learn to really feel the horse jump, to know when to come in and ou of 2 point!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

New horses are always good, I agree. We have thirty-some horses and I switch between almost all of them from week to week. While I have the small group that I normally ride, I could be on an advanced horse one day and a beginner pony the next. I never know what I'm in for. :]


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

That's how it is at my barn too, I never know who I'm going to ride .
Sorry you don't like your substitute instructor.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You look great for all that time off! Maybe you could speak to your trainer about riding a different horse/pony? Sometimes you just can't "click" with a certain horse/pony


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks.

Sorry this is late again..I keep forgetting to update this xD

My lesson this week was much much better. My instructor was back. YAY!
I rode Sultan again. At the beginning of the Lesson he was really fresh and super fast in the canter, which was awesome. Too bad my mum didn't film it. 
For warm up we jumped a fence which was in a circle. I hate them. I never have been able to jump them well.  I don't know why.
A few times I got in too deep and I also got left behind a few times. 
Then we jumped a course:









Which went okey. And then we changed it a bit :









Which went really well. 
Unfortunately my mum didn't stay to film them 
I have a few clips but I still need to upload them.

I realized that it isn't really Sultan who has an uncomfy jump, but it's the saddle. It's horrible. Even my instructor commented on how bad it is.

Here's a pic of him over jumping, getting in too deep and my form is horrible!
(I got a little left behind)


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll update this later when youtube has finished processing my video. 
It's taking a VERY long time!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Soo... Last lesson was GREAT! 
I got to ride in a different saddle because Sultans is being fixed. 
It was much better. 
Here's a video (I'm too tired to explain the lesson):






And a few screenshots:

best jump of the day









Bloopers:
Got really left behind









And got in too deep:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOOOPS! Completely forgot about this thread.  haha...
I'll try to update it more often now. haha...

My lessons are now at 20:00-21:00 on Mondays. They used to be at 18:00-19:00. And it's going to be FREEZINGGGGGG! :/
I missed this weeks lesson because I was too tired to go because I had just arrived back home from England the day before.


----------

